# Best or most creative "Fanfare for the Common Man?"



## jazzfan360 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm making my friend's dad a mix CD for his birthday next week, and one of his favorite songs is "Fanfare for the Common Man." I'd like a really intriguing version of it to include on the mix. Can anyone recommend one? "Intriguing" can be whatever you interpret it to mean...an arrangement where the highs and lows are all exaggerated, one where the playing is especially polished (or especially rough, in a good way), one that takes some liberties with the structure of the piece and succeeds... Basically, I just know that he has a lot of recordings of it, and I'd like to give him one that maybe lets him hear it anew.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

...but i take mine straight up, as is. 

dj


----------



## tenor02 (Jan 4, 2008)

the emerson, lake and palmer version is pretty epic lol


----------



## jazzfan360 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you, guys!


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

tenor02 said:


> the emerson, lake and palmer version is pretty epic lol


Hell yes, it is...it's my favorite version of the work!


----------



## bongos (Nov 27, 2008)

for a big fat drum centre stage listen to Detroit Symphony /Dorati . The horns are big and fat in Philadelphia /Ormandy .Big drum is stage left for that one


----------

